# Treats & Dentals Prices...???!!!



## CharlieMyPoodle (Jun 22, 2011)

Are these people losing their minds?
I mean, I don't mind spending $18 for a 6 pound bag of food which lasts about two monts. No biggie there. 

But have you seen the prices on treats and dentals lately?
I saw a bag of Nylabone dental bones at Petco yesterday, with about 20 little chewees inside, at $31. 

Most other bags of treats and dentals were between $9-$19.

$31?

???!!! 

:bird:


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm constantly searching for healthy chews for Raleigh. A while back I gave him a bully stick. He LOVED it but it went too fast. It was only a 6" one. Antlers are pricey, last forever but don't hold his interest. We've tried beef tendons. They seem to be the best deal for the money. Today I found what I thought was a good deal. A 3 pack of 12" braided buffalo sticks for 10 bucks. He started to plow through it so I went in the house to get something to trade and save the rest for later. It was gone by the time I came back! Yikes. I'm afraid to see what his poo looks like next time! He literally polished off that giant thing before I could finish a tiny glass of wine and read a chapter in my book. 

That's my goal. Something that will occupy him long enough for me to relax and read a chapter.


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

I forgot to mention. Wow, did those buffalo sticks stink!!!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Have you ever tried cow trachea? My Aussie use to love these. I cut one in half for Swizzle and he is a fan too. They are suppose to be naturally high in naturally high in chrondroitin so they should be good for the joints too.


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

I haven't seen those for sale. Did you get them at a local shop or online?


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I have done both. My Aussie was very particular about treats and I was always trying to get something he would like to chew to keep his teeth nice. We went into a dog store in Cape Cod and he made a bee line for those. I have also purchased them online. I recently bought them in a store in CT. I think people are turned off with the idea of trachea so that is not they are not carried more widely because every dog I have seen with one is crazy about them - even fussy dogs. I can't remember where I bought them online but I was just looking at this site:
Bravo Dried Beef Trachea Chew Treats-Treats for Chewing

$3.25 for a foot long treat is not bad. Especially when it is a healthy treat and not the junk you see in a lot of pet stores. I just noticed this is only for California but I am sure I will find other suppliers.


----------



## lilypoo (Jul 25, 2011)

I saw the trachea at our local Pet Club yesterday....GAG! LOL So many of these body-parts dog treats are so disgusting to me...maybe I'm just too prissy.  I'm glad Lily being so small means her chewies last longer. 

I bought my border collie mix huge cut portions of raw beef bones (frozen). My friend and I split a six-pack...she took a few home to her pit bulls. I haven't asked how her dogs liked them but my BC-mix seems to be hooked. It's nice b/c she can completely devour a greenie or CET chew in about 5 minutes. I'm not sure how much chewing value these have but I've been looking into the benefits of dogs chewing raw bones and thought this was a start. I'm not ready to hand my toy poodle something so bloody and gross though! LOL


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I have heard bad things about Greenies - I don't know if they are still true but I try to stay away from highly processed food. I also have a toy. Perhaps the shape of the trachea turns you off but it does not smell and dogs really love these. I also give my toys bullys - these do smell horrible but I would rather that than have a dog with bad teeth. I am confused - you buy and your border collie enjoys raw bones but you do not want your toy to have these? You need to do what you are comfortable with but I love giving Swizzle raw bones. When he sees he is going to get one he quivers he is so happy. He is also a great chewer and has never had a problem - even with turkey necks. He is a very clean raw eater and his fur and paws stay clean. You would never know to look at him that he has eaten a raw meal. With my Aussie I did everything I could to keep his teeth clean. I brushed his teeth daily, added an oral rinse to his water, had dental cleanings at the vet, gave him tons of chewies and his teeth still were not good. Once I started giving him bones in a very short amount of time his teeth looked great. Now that I have a toy I know that I will have to be especially careful as toys are prone to tooth problems. Swizzle is blessed with a perfect bite (you would think he had braces) and his teeth are bright white and I am going to do my best to keep them that way.


----------



## CharlieMyPoodle (Jun 22, 2011)

Just came from Petco. Bought a PediPaws for $9.99! Great deal. 

As far as treats, again, I did not see anything that makes any sense. I mean, we love our Charlie, but the prices on treats and chewies are crazy.


----------



## lilypoo (Jul 25, 2011)

When I researched Greenies I read that they'd changed them--I guess dogs were choking on them or something. I guess a dog could choke on just about anything though, which is why I watch the dogs like a hawk when they have chews (of course my BC mix will bury some but usually she forgets about them LOL).

The thought of my toy having something raw and bloody does gross me out but it's not something I've completely ruled out. Since she's only four months I've decided that I'd wait on raw bones till she's older or until I've had a chance to research raw and puppies. If puppies have weaker immune systems could they possibly get food poisoning, etc. I'm also not % sure of my raw bone source. My BC is big and hearty so I felt ok feeding her the bones but Lily weighs 7 pounds and it worries me. I'm sure it's just something I have to get over! 

ETA: I have decided to try the tracheas though based on everyone's glowing recommendations!


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

I feed my spoos raw and their teeth are wonderfully clean. My mini I give him dog and chicken wings, his teeth are great. All my poodles are neat eaters and I have no issue with staining of hair (4 out 6 of my poodles are white/cream...what was I thinking). Before raw, I gave my poodles rolled pig ears but you have to make sure they are american made because they go throught the FDA. If you get some from, for example China, the amimal could of died from disease. With the raw feeding they have plenty of chances to sastify their chewing urges and keep their teeth clean.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Mama2FourAZ said:


> ETA: I have decided to try the tracheas though based on everyone's glowing recommendations!


If your dog likes it half as much as Swizzle you will be glad you tried them.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

I just found this website: Bully Sticks - All Natural Bully Sticks Natural Dog Treats Organic Dog Cookies Jumbo Thin Bullies Is that a good price on bully sticks? I've wanted to try them, but the ones in the petstores are way too expensive!! These seem to be cheaper, although I haven't actually sat down and done the math.


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Earlier I mentioned that th 12" braided buffalo bully sticks were a good deal. Well, Raleigh liked them but they didn't like him. He plowed through one before I could grab a replacement. It gave him diarrhea and the smell of the others was horrific. I expected it to be smelly but WOW!


----------

